# Chinese Stuff



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

One thing that I keep hearing that really pisses me off is "We can't compete with the Chinese", everything I have ever bought from China has been wank. What is the point of buying something because it's cheap?









My mum's tin opener broke yesterday, not a riveting story but stay with me. This tin opener was in use before I was born, she bought it when they moved into a new house in 1961. Despite electrical ones and wall mounted ones coming and going with fashion it always won out.

So.......I bought her one from Asda, it was .99p and it lasted half a tin before falling apart, it didn't break, it fell apart.









I went back down but they only had the same in stock so I went to Sainsbury's and bought one there for Â£1.45, although it looked suspiciously like the one at Asda. It lasted very nearly all the way round one tin. Before falling apart.









Morrison's next, again .99p, this one didn't even get to the tin, it broke as I pulled the stems apart to break the plastic price ring holding them together.









WTF is going on? I just want a working tin opener, it doesn't have to be one that lasts 46 years just one that lasts longer than one fookin tin.







I want a forged heavy duty tin opener made in Wigan or somewhere, why can't I have one? I thought about going to an ironmongers but then remembered I haven't seen one since 1978.









I don't want a .99p piece of **** I want a Â£5 sturdy tin opener, suggestions please?


----------



## the strap (Feb 21, 2007)

China now makes Intel chips. They are not just about cheap wank anymore. They make good wank too.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Had a quick look on ebay and there's quite a selection available, as for others have you tried your local market


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Had a quick look on ebay and there's quite a selection available, as for others have you tried your local market


Are you nuts? The only thing in markets around here are trackie bottoms and prayer mats.

I'll have a look on Ebay.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

MarkF said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Had a quick look on ebay and there's quite a selection available, as for others have you tried your local market
> ...


What's wrong with trackie bottoms


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

Do you have a Robert Dyas hardware store near you ? they do supply via t'internet but may be pricey on postage


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

IKEA have a great little opener for peanuts (they call it the charm and it's Â£1.59), has lasted well over a year now.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The demise of the ironmongers is our own fault - we've been going off to Mossisons, Sainsbubbles and Tisco tasco and Lidlly-Diddly the German grocers for years now and they've killed off the wee shops.









LIDL up here Saturday to sell 17" LCD monitor Â£77 and the rest of the computer - reasonable spec - is another 129 quid - so who wants to buy a 'puter at a 'puter shop?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

All this talk of Chinese is making me hungry









BTW What's your favorite dish ? Mine has got to be chicken with black bean sauce


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

just checked, the Ikea opener is made in China







They must think Ikea is more upmarket than Asda









fav chinese meal has to be a veggie curry, I'm not keen on chinese tbh, sweet & sour


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

pg tips said:


> IKEA have a great little opener for peanuts


You open peanuts ? I just eat them


----------



## the strap (Feb 21, 2007)

Peanuts are not nuts, they are legumes i.e. peas. You could have a nut allergy but be fine with peanuts and vice versa!

Always a useless fact from me...


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

lol just don't buy their food or toothpaste, which brings to mind recently the two brands of toothpaste pulled from the market in Chinese communities for containing ethylene glycol


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

If you don't care for track suits, buy a prayer mat at the market and implore God to give us back the British manufacturing sector.

Been saying it for years; 'What do we do when they pump up their prices?' It'll still be crap, but no longer cheap, and we'll have no options...

Bring back BSF and Whitworth; confused the buggers for years that did....


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

James said:


> lol just don't buy their food or toothpaste, which brings to mind recently the two brands of toothpaste pulled from the market in Chinese communities for containing ethylene glycol


Well at least your teeth won't stick together in the cold!









Best leegarss David


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Your chicken is rubbery!

Thankyo vellymuch!

G R O A N !


----------

